# Vegetable Seed bank



## Lorriejd (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,
My name is Lorrie Delmotte and I am new to this forum. Hoping to learn a bunch from all of you. If anyone is interested, I sell Non Hybrid Non GMO Vegetable Seeds. I have for sale 3,350+ in a variety of 27 different vegetable seeds packed in a Mylar Bag, Mylar bags are like putting the seeds in a big flexible can, protecting them from harmful moisture and light. I'm asking $49.99 or best offer. In any case, if any of you are interested, they are on ebay item number 130328658830 or please email me at [email protected] Good Luck and Happy gardening.


----------

